# MvC3's Roster is leaked



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

Remember how they found out the new TvC cast by looking through the sites web info? Well they did it again with this one. 

Capcom's side
Ryu
Chun-Li
M.Bison (Vega in japan)
Mega Man Volnutt
Roll
Zero
Chris
Wesker
Dante
Trish
Morrigan
Felicia
V.Joe
Frank West
frankalt_chuck
Mike Hagger
Arthur

Marvel's side
Wolverine 
Storm 
Cyclops 
Magneto 
Spider man
Venom 
Hulk 
Iron man 
Ironalt_war 
C. America 
Thor 
Doom 
Skrull 
Strange 
Dormammu 
Deadpool 
Marvel


Wow.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 16, 2010)

For the last "Marvel" you put there, do you mean Ms. Marvel?

Haggard is cool, but I'd rather it be Zangief.

Why the hell is Roll there?

I kinda assumed Thor would be in it because Marvel is going to try and push the Avengers as much as possible in the upcoming year.

Glad they threw in Arthur.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> For the last "Marvel" you put there, do you mean Ms. Marvel?



Yes


----------



## Lobar (Jun 16, 2010)

Fuck yeah, Deadpool.

Hope he has a meatloaf attack.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 16, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Fuck yeah, Deadpool.
> 
> Hope he has a meatloaf attack.


 
He does a Shoryuken which methinks is a reference to this.  And I think he's voiced by Nolan North.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 16, 2010)

And again no Tron-sama. Capcom, I am disappoint. And Super Street Fighter IV 3D? Really? :/


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2010)

No Servbot, Amaterasu or Phoenix? ;___;


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yes


 That's better than Captain Marvel. The guy is such a tool.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Zero
> Chris
> *Wesker*
> Dante
> Trish





Perverted Impact said:


> *Wesker*


WHY!?!! D:
He's going to be the most played character of the year... I hope he sucks...


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's better than Captain Marvel. The guy is such a tool.


 
It couldn't be Captain Marvel.  He's a DC character, not Marvel.

Something I forgot in my first post, really disappointed with no Strider or Nathan Spencer.  I really thought they'd try to push Bionic Commando with this.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> It couldn't be Captain Marvel.  He's a DC character, not Marvel.


 I don't really pay attention to what company a character is from, my bad. I just kind of assumed he was Marvel since he had Marvel in his name.

I should've remembered that he was in MK vs DC, though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 16, 2010)

where the fuck is my Dan >[


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 16, 2010)

whoa
this is like
fictional people
fighting each other
and you press buttons
wow


----------



## Kajet (Jun 16, 2010)

Why so many people from games that aren't as classic? Why at least two from DMC? Why no Dan? Why not more characters from dead franchises? Why wesker? Why not jill?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 16, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Why so many people from games that aren't as classic? Why at least two from DMC? Why no Dan? Why not more characters from dead franchises? Why wesker? Why not jill?


 
To be fair, Jill kinda sucked.  Her zombie attacks were lame.  :/

But you're right.  Two DMC characters is a little much.  I would have rather them bring back Captain Commando or hell, even another Street Fighter/Darkstalkers character like Dan/B.B. Hood.

I wouldn't be surprised if you see some of these characters as paid DLC though.



			
				Jashwa said:
			
		

> I don't really pay attention to what company a character is from, my bad. I just kind of assumed he was Marvel since he had Marvel in his name.



You're not the first to be confused, and certainly not the last.  It doesn't help that they both basically have the same name, similar powers, and similar costumes what with the sash and lightening bolt in the middle.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Haggard is cool, but I'd rather it be Zangief.


I think that Capcom is tired of using Zangief.


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Why the hell is Roll there?.


Lol, Rehashed characters from TvC


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Glad they threw in Arthur.


Same.


TwilightV said:


> And again no Tron-sama. Capcom, I am disappoint. And Super Street Fighter IV 3D? Really? :/





SirRob said:


> No Servbot, Amaterasu or Phoenix? ;___;


You guys knew they weren't going to be in.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, but that doesn't make me any less pissed off about it. >:V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Yeah, but that doesn't make me any less pissed off about it. >:V


Oh well, You will still get to see her in Legends 3.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 17, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> blah blah blah blah *Wesker* blah blah blah blah


 
We're fucked.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 17, 2010)

Drat, no Baby Bonnie Hood.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 17, 2010)

Did I just see someone bash SHAZAM!Captain Marvel?

If so, please go to hell. He's one of the unique superheroes ever made.


----------



## Isen (Jun 17, 2010)

Deadpool should be interesting.  I'm just glad we're finally rid of Cable.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2010)

You know who _needs_ to be in this game?

The Punisher.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 17, 2010)

As cool as Deadpool is, Marvel still needs Squirrel Girl to balance out Wesker. :V


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 17, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Did I just see someone bash SHAZAM!Captain Marvel?
> 
> If so, please go to hell. He's one of the unique superheroes ever made.


 
What?  Where did you see that in this thread?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> What? Where did you see that in this thread?





Jashwa said:


> That's better than Captain Marvel. The guy is such a tool.


.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 18, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> What?  Where did you see that in this thread?


 
Someone said Captain Marvel is a tool.


----------



## Kajet (Jun 18, 2010)

Also: thankfully no Iceman either... Any character that can shoot a solid beam projectile without using a super bar needs to be rebalanced. (let's not forget his absurd defense either)


----------



## Bluflare (Jun 23, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Also: thankfully no Iceman either... Any character that can shoot a solid beam projectile without using a super bar needs to be rebalanced. (let's not forget his absurd defense either)


ARTIC ATTACK!! ARTIC ATTACK!!! ARTIC ATTACK!! ARTIC ATTACK me: STAB STAB STAB STAB STAB!!! with ice pick.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm more intrested in seeing how Frank West plays. He's covered wars, you know.(and dead rising is still one of my favorite games)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2010)

Bluflare said:


> me: STAB STAB STAB STAB STAB!!!


Sup Soki.


Whitemountaintiger said:


> I'm more intrested in seeing how Frank West plays. He's covered wars, you know.(and dead rising is still one of my favorite games)


Looks like someone never played TvC.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jun 26, 2010)

You'd be right.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jun 26, 2010)

also, keep in mind that this list may or may not be final. expect others when they officialy announce it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> also, keep in mind that this list may or may not be final. expect others when they officialy announce it.


It_ is_ the official list


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jun 26, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It_ is_ the official list


 
Official doesn't mean final.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 26, 2010)

lol Chris and Wesker...overall not a bad character list all though I might make a couple changes but whatever


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 27, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> Official doesn't mean final.



It's the final/official/ect. list.

I don't think that Capcom is going to add anymore characters.

So zip it.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jun 27, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's the final/official/ect. list.
> 
> I don't think that Capcom is going to add anymore characters.
> 
> So zip it.


 easy, there. I'm just saying. Also, how can a "leaked" list be 100% official and/or final? Can you please post a link?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 27, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> easy, there. I'm just saying. Also, how can a "leaked" list be 100% official and/or final? Can you please post a link?


The one from the first page was found on NeoGAF taking the information from the source code of the official website. Currently being discussed at 4chan's /co/.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

They added Dante

Awesome


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jun 27, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> The one from the first page was found on NeoGAF taking the information from the source code of the official website. Currently being discussed at 4chan's /co/.


 also, capcom stated at E3 that "they wanted as many characters added as possible before the game's release in spring 2011." or at least that's what I heard.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 27, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> also, capcom stated at E3 that "they wanted as many characters added as possible before the game's release in spring 2011." or at least that's what I heard.



Yes, Over 30 characters. 

The list on the first page has 3*4 *characters.

Your point?


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jun 27, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yes, Over 30 characters.
> 
> The list on the first page has 3*4 *characters.
> 
> Your point?


 
It's not spring 2011 yet, that's my point.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't believe everything you read on the internet.

Also, David Jaffe still totally not doing Twisted Metal.  :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> As cool as Deadpool is, Marvel still needs Squirrel Girl to balance out Wesker. :V


 no we need Servobot to balance out Wesker :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 27, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Can't believe everything you read on the internet.


Who's are you talking to?


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Also, David Jaffe still totally not doing Twisted Metal. :V


Fuck Twisted Metal, Needs some HD Wild ARMs


Crysix Fousen said:


> no we need Servobot to balance out Wesker :V


No, We have Roll and Trigger to balance out Wesker


Whitemountaintiger said:


> It's not spring 2011 yet, that's my point.


Not _all_ of the characters are made yet.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Who's are you talking to?
> 
> Fuck Twisted Metal, Needs some HD Wild ARMs
> 
> No, We have Roll and Trigger to balance out Wesker





Whitemountaintiger said:


> It's not spring 2011 yet, that's my point.


Not _all_ of the characters are made yet.


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 2, 2010)

I guess now would be a good time to tell you that Ammy is in the game.


----------



## tatsu-okami (Sep 2, 2010)

Weird, I saw an article on IGN that plainly stated that Amaterasu was in


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 2, 2010)

Whipwreck said:


> I guess now would be a good time to tell you that Ammy is in the game.





tatsu-okami said:


> Weird, I saw an article on IGN that plainly stated that Amaterasu was in


There's two main lists: 

This is the one that was found from the Japanese site, via flash coding. The website took itself down afterwards (It was later put back up but most of the characters disappeared that weren't confirmed). The list was posted on Shoryuken but then deleted by an admin. 

Marvel: Spider-Man, Hulk, Wolverine, Mr Fantastic, Captain America, Iron Man, War Machine (alternate Iron Man outfit) Elektra, Thor, X-23, Magneto, Dr Doom, Shuma-Gorath, Emma Frost, Deadpool, Super Skrull, Taskmaster, Juggernaut, She-Hulk 

Capcom: Ryu, Mike Haggar, Frank West, Chuck (alternate Frank West outfit), Spencer (Bionic Commando), Dante, Chris, Morrigan, Arthur, Amaterasu , Albert Wesker, Zero, Chun-li, Viewtiful Joe, Trish, Tron Bonne, Hsien-Ko, Akuma, Felicia 

Doesn't have Strange and/or Dormammu. It also has Mr. Fantastic and the people making the game didn't want Fantastic Four people. It doesn't have any Megaman or X either. I doubt this one's real. For some reason a bunch of sites have been posting this list since E3 started even though Kotaku had it up a long time ago. 

And other one is on the first page.


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 3, 2010)

know, I've been going by this list anyway, can't wait for ARTHUR!


----------



## The DK (Sep 3, 2010)

im kind of curious if they will do dlc characters. i dont think they should have to but thats how many games are going


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 3, 2010)

The DK said:


> im kind of curious if they will do dlc characters. i dont think they should have to but thats how many games are going


I don't think they're going to do the DLC bullshit, I mean, Look at S/SF4 and TvC.


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 4, 2010)

I hear there is going to be dlc for ssf4, so don't count out MvC 3 dlc.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 4, 2010)

Whipwreck said:


> I hear there is going to be dlc for ssf4, so don't count out MvC 3 dlc.


SSF4 had DLC for _costumes._

The _arcade version_ of SSF4 will have five new characters.


----------



## The DK (Sep 5, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> I don't think they're going to do the DLC bullshit, I mean, Look at S/SF4 and TvC.



works for me, i hate when they pull shit like that but still you never know


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 5, 2010)

I can't wait to play as Amaterasu... Her or Chris...


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 11, 2010)

Tron Bonne is in the game!


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

Recently, it was confirmed that Doctor Strange and Cyclops will not be playable.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 14, 2010)

Whipwreck said:


> Recently


 Don't you mean two months ago?


----------



## DukeofDellot (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm still peeved that The Man didn't make the list...

Besides...  are you absolutely certain that She-Hulk and Thor (which are included in several other people's copies of the list) are not included?


----------



## Project_X (Sep 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No Servbot, Amaterasu or Phoenix? ;___;


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut-ulrHm3ho
-cough- She's a MONSTER.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Project_X said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut-ulrHm3ho
> -cough- She's a MONSTER.


Holy heck. Wow. The Sun Rises techno remix. Epic.


----------



## Goshujinsama (Sep 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> SSF4 had DLC for _costumes._
> 
> The _arcade version_ of SSF4 will have five new characters.


 
Really cause every other place online has stated and shown 2. yun and yang. so i have to ask for a source on these other 3 characters you claim.

that aside i somehow doubt that this is a full list of characters for the final game. and who the hell is Trish? was she in a capcom game that just plain sucked and thats why i have no clue who she is? or maybe it was just a game i wasnt paying attention to because i was busy with something else. Still want to see Nightcrawler and carnage pop up on the marvel side.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2010)

Goshujinsama said:


> Really cause every other place online has stated and shown 2. yun and yang. so i have to ask for a source on these other 3 characters you claim.


That's for SSF43D

The _arcade version_ of SSF4 will have five new characters.

So Yun, Yang,  Elena, Rolento and someone else.


Goshujinsama said:


> that aside i somehow doubt that this is a full list of characters for the final game.


Uh, Why not?


Goshujinsama said:


> and who the hell is Trish? was she in a capcom game that just plain sucked and thats whatever whatever whatever


DMC 1.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> So Yun, Yang,  Elena, Rolento and someone else.


I'm calling Doctrine Dark. I mean, it's just so obvious.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm calling Doctrine Dark. I mean, it's just so obvious.


Can't use EX characters.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Can't use EX characters.


Sure they can, they'd just have to get permission.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sure they can, they'd just have to get permission.


 SSF4 is not a crossover.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 15, 2010)

Just about everyone I could hope for is in. D:

F$#%ING 3DS OR Wii VERSION NOW CAPCOM! D:<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Just about everyone I could hope for is in. D:
> 
> F$#%ING 3DS OR Wii VERSION NOW CAPCOM! D:<


 There's going to be a 3ds version.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> There's going to be a 3ds version.


 
Are you talking about SFIV? Because i'm talking about MvC3.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> SSF4 is not a crossover.


But it'd be Street Fighter characters appearing in a Street Fighter game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Are you talking about SFIV? Because i'm talking about MvC3.


 oh lol, Got me there.


SirRob said:


> But it'd be Street Fighter characters appearing in a Street Fighter game.


 Doctrine Dark, Allen, Blair, etc are not Street Fighter characters, They're own by Arika.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Doctrine Dark, Allen, Blair, etc are not Street Fighter characters, They're own by Arika.


They may be Capcom characters, but they're still Street Fighter characters. They originate from Street Fighter games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They may be Capcom characters, but they're still Street Fighter characters. They originate from Street Fighter games.


 Doctrine Dark, Allen, Blair, etc are owned by Arika, Not Capcom.

The Street Fighter EX games were made by Arika, Not Capcom.

The Street Fighter EX series is a spin off to the Street Fighter series.

 Allen and Blair were in Fighting Layer, A fighting game made for Namco.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Doctrine Dark, Allen, Blair, etc are owned by Arika, Not Capcom.
> 
> The Street Fighter EX games were made by Arika, Not Capcom.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I meant to say 'they may not be Capcom characters'.


----------



## Goshujinsama (Sep 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> That's for SSF43D
> 
> The _arcade version_ of SSF4 will have five new characters.
> 
> ...


 

1. proof you're talking out of your ass. http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2010/sep/10/rumor-ingrid-super-street-fighter-4-arcade/

2. uhh, cause it's capcom and i doubt they'll settle for that small in comparrison character roster.

3. ahh ok. never got around to playing the first DMC.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 16, 2010)

CHRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSS!!!!!!! 





:3



EDIT: WESKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!! :3


DOUBLE EDIT: Hatin on Wesker. Not cool, dude >:V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 16, 2010)

Goshujinsama said:


> 1. proof you're talking out of your ass. http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2010/sep/10/rumor-ingrid-super-street-fighter-4-arcade/


http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2010/may/25/rumor-dlc-characters-coming-super-street-fighter-4/
1. Yun
2. Yang
3. Rolento
4. R.Mika
5. Hugo

five characters


Goshujinsama said:


> 2. uhh, cause it's capcom and i doubt they'll settle for that small in comparrison character roster.


Super Turbo.


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Don't you mean two months ago?


 
You know what that means? This list is false.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 16, 2010)

Wait, what chris/Wesker are they using?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 16, 2010)

Whipwreck said:


> You know what that means? This list is false.


 Just because two  character are not in the roster doesn't the list is lolfake.

They were both got scraped.

Derp.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> 5. Hugo


Gross. He already has a cameo appearance, isn't that enough? Besides, Final Fight already has way too much representation with Rolento possibly getting in.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Gross. He already has a cameo appearance, isn't that enough? Besides, Final Fight already has way too much representation with Rolento possibly getting in.


 Hugo is from SF3.

What are you talking about?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hugo is from SF3.
> 
> What are you talking about?


 
Hugo=Andore.

He's saying don't throw in more Final Fight characters.  Rolento, Hugo, Guy, and Cody all being Final Fight characters who made the transition to Street Fighter.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 16, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Hugo=Andore.
> 
> He's saying don't throw in more Final Fight characters.  Rolento, Hugo, Guy, and Cody all being Final Fight characters who made the transition to Street Fighter.


Yeeeeeeah.


----------



## Goshujinsama (Sep 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2010/may/25/rumor-dlc-characters-coming-super-street-fighter-4/
> 1. Yun
> 2. Yang
> 3. Rolento
> ...


 

"considered" "nothing is concrete yet."

and i should have been more specific and said in comparison to other vs games. seeing as we're talking about a vs game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 16, 2010)

Goshujinsama said:


> "considered" "nothing is concrete yet."


Ono, Who is making the game wants those characters.

The chances are high.


Goshujinsama said:


> and i should have been more specific and said in comparison to other vs games. seeing as we're talking about a vs game.


 What's wrong with 30  characters?


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Just because two character are not in the roster doesn't the list is lolfake.
> 
> They were both got scraped.
> 
> Derp.


 
True, except for the fact that X-23 is now in the game, and since the game has limited characters...


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeeeeeeah.



It COULD be him, but that's not really clarified.


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 16, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Hugo=Andore.
> 
> He's saying don't throw in more Final Fight characters. Rolento, Hugo, Guy, and Cody all being Final Fight characters who made the transition to Street Fighter.




Well, why not throw in more Final Fight characters? People seem to like them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 16, 2010)

Whipwreck said:


> Well, why not throw in more Final Fight characters? People seem to like them.


 People only like Guy and Sodom.


----------



## Goshujinsama (Sep 17, 2010)

Further proof of my "this is not a complete character list" argument. i noticed this character here wasn't in the list, and yet clearly is in the game. http://www.the-magicbox.com/1009/game100916e.shtml


----------



## Sulfur (Sep 17, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hugo is from SF3.
> 
> What are you talking about?



In the construction stage a look-a-like hugo is carrying a beam in the background. though i dont think its hugo, maybe a twin or something and ive heard Elena's theme for SSF4 so sahe might be a dlc char if there are actually any


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2010)

Goshujinsama said:


> Further proof of my "this is not a complete character list" argument. i noticed this character here wasn't in the list, and yet clearly is in the game. http://www.the-magicbox.com/1009/game100916e.shtml


 *"Marvel vs Capcom 3: Fate of the Two Worlds
*Publisher:     Square Enix
    Platform: PSP
    Genre: Action
    Origin: Japan
    Release: 2011"


Well that made you look like a total dumbass.

Also,


Perverted Impact said:


> There's two main lists:
> 
> This is  the one that was found from the Japanese site, via flash coding. The  website took itself down afterwards (It was later put back up but most  of the characters disappeared that weren't confirmed). The list was  posted on Shoryuken but then deleted by an admin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sulfur (Sep 17, 2010)

lmto MvC3 on psp
i'd be one happy furry if that actually happened XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2010)

Sulfur said:


> lmto MvC3 on psp
> i'd be one happy furry if that actually happened XD


 Street Fighter Alpha 3 MAX.


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> People only like Guy and Sodom.


 

Oh yeah, that's right, that's why people like Haggar, Cody, Hugo Andore, Rolento, Poison and Maki. People like the game Final Fight, maybe you like Guy and Sodom only, but others like the other characters as well, like me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 18, 2010)

Whipwreck said:


> Oh yeah, that's right, that's why people like Haggar, Cody, Hugo Andore, Rolento, Poison and Maki. People like the game Final Fight, maybe you like Guy and Sodom only, but others like the other characters as well, like me.


 And that's why Guy and Sudom were in Street Fighter Alpha 1-3?

Yeah, Cody was in Alpha 3, Big deal, He got in the game at the last minute.

Also, Nobody likes Rolento, Unless your name is Ono.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 18, 2010)

wesker and spiderman are now in the game.


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 19, 2010)

I am getting this just because Viewtiful Joe is in it


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2010)

BlueEevee said:


> I am getting this just because Viewtiful Joe is in it


Buy TvC, Viewtiful Joe is also in that game.


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 19, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Buy TvC, Viewtiful Joe is also in that game.


 
Wii sucks and it would be more fun having Joe take down all of Marvels best


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2010)

BlueEevee said:


> Wii sucks and it would be more fun having Joe take down all of Marvels best


 More like the ps3 sucks.

Also, TvC's roster is better.


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 22, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And that's why Guy and Sudom were in Street Fighter Alpha 1-3?
> 
> Yeah, Cody was in Alpha 3, Big deal, He got in the game at the last minute.
> 
> Also, Nobody likes Rolento, Unless your name is Ono.


 
Speak for yourself, there are plenty of people who like Cody and Rolento, also, Cody made it into SSF4 and Sodom didn't, makes you think doesn't it?


----------



## Kaleya (Sep 22, 2010)

I thought Okami was in this game. I saw her (I think it's a girl, never played the game) in this video... Gah! Where's Captain Commando?! D:


----------



## Riptor (Sep 22, 2010)

Kaleya said:


> I thought Okami was in this game. I saw her (I think it's a girl, never played the game) in this video... Gah! Where's Captain Commando?! D:


 
A lot of people are guessing from the shadows in the promo art that Crimson Viper is in, who could probably end up with all of Captain Commando's moves without much work. I'd say it's pretty likely she'll show up, because Capcom seems to be going through their more recent stuff for characters, and let's face it, Capcom would never release a VS game with only 2 Street Fighter characters, for any reason.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Sep 22, 2010)

ZOmg Zero :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 22, 2010)

Whipwreck said:


> Speak for yourself, there are plenty of people who like Cody and Rolento,


Like there's plenty of people who like Sudom. 


Whipwreck said:


> also, Cody made it into SSF4 and Sodom didn't, makes you think doesn't it?


That's because Cody is one of the heroes from Final Fight 1.

And stop necroing this topic, Goddamn


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 22, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Like there's plenty of people who like Sudom.
> 
> That's because Cody is one of the heroes from Final Fight 1.
> 
> And stop necroing this topic, Goddamn


 
I like Sodom as well, it's also because Cody is popular and okay.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, This topic is absolutely atrocious.



Kaleya said:


> I thought Okami was in this game. I saw her (I think it's a girl, never played the game) in this video... Gah! Where's Captain Commando?! D:


 Did you just read the first post and ignore the rest of the topic?


----------



## Kaleya (Sep 22, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wow, This topic is absolutely atrocious.
> 
> 
> Did you just read the first post and ignore the rest of the topic?


 
Uh no.. Did you read what I said or even watch the video in the link? Okami is in the video so I'm wondering why she's not in your line-up, and Capatin Commando was in the first and second game so I'm also wondering why he isn't in the third.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 22, 2010)

Kaleya said:


> Uh no.. Did you read what I said or even watch the video in the link? Okami is in the video so I'm wondering why she's not in your line-up, and Capatin Commando was in the first and second game so I'm also wondering why he isn't in the third.





Perverted Impact said:


> There's two main lists:
> 
> This is  the one that was found from the Japanese site, via flash coding. The  website took itself down afterwards (It was later put back up but most  of the characters disappeared that weren't confirmed). The list was  posted on Shoryuken but then deleted by an admin.
> 
> ...


Yeah, You read the first post and ignore the rest of the topic.

Because I posted that on page 2.


----------



## Kaleya (Sep 23, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah, You read the first post and ignore the rest of the topic.
> 
> Because I posted that on page 2.


 
Umm.. I think I get what you're saying. The list might be incorrrect? Right?


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 24, 2010)

Frank West is going in my team, no matter what. NO MATTER WHAT.


----------



## SICK (Sep 25, 2010)

Sucks we have to wait till next year to get it.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 26, 2010)

You forgot Ammy from Okami. She/he was confirmed at E3, I believe.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 26, 2010)

The fact that Ammy is going to be in MVC3 almost makes me wish I had a 360.  Or PS3.

Almost.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 26, 2010)

The fact that Ammy is in is the only reason I'll be getting MVC3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2010)

Kaleya said:


> Umm.. I think I get what you're saying. The list might be incorrrect? Right?


 Your basically saying "Your wrong, Because I said so!"

Stop it.


Shouden said:


> You forgot Ammy from Okami. She/he was confirmed at E3, I believe.


 *it.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 26, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> *it.


Yeah, but "it" sounds so . . . impersonal.  Besides, the Japanese version made no qualms about Ammy being a female.


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2010/may/25/rumor-dlc-characters-coming-super-street-fighter-4/
> 1. Yun
> 2. Yang
> 3. Rolento
> ...


 
Um, sorry to do this, since I have a feeling this topic has risen from the dead, that is a rumor, it even says that on the list.

Also, if this is the Official final list, then why are they adding and scraping characters from this list? That doesn't seem to make sense.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 28, 2010)

Whipwreck said:


> Also, if this is the Official final list, then why are they adding and scraping characters from this list? That doesn't seem to make sense.


 Dick teasin' at it's best.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 28, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Frank West is going in my team, no matter what. NO MATTER WHAT.


  He's covered wars, you know, and is now about to cover the fate of two worlds.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 28, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, but "it" sounds so . . . impersonal.  Besides, the Japanese version made no qualms about Ammy being a female.


 
technically Ammy was both. The body was a male wolf possessed by Amaterasu, who is the Sun Goddess. This is where the confusion comes in. And what's more it's implied that the wolf was a Wolf God to begin with.


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 29, 2010)

Attaman said:


> He's covered wars, you know, and is now about to cover the fate of two worlds.


Oh God, that is such a cool line, I'm stealing it.

<3


----------



## Whipwreck (Sep 30, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Dick teasin' at it's best.


 
How? They have been showing the gameplay for said characters they added.


----------



## Sulfur (Oct 2, 2010)

Rolento is awesome. Would love to see him in MvC3 and even as a DLC for SSF4. But whoever says wii sucks should just stop playing games lol cause it brought a new revolution to gaming and TvC pwned though I sold it to fix my wii =/


But 2011 is going to bring the fighting genre to the top spot with all the fighting games being released and I hope to get all of them.
MvC3
Tekken Tag Tournament 2
Mortal Kombat
Street Fighter Cross Tekken
plus more ^,.,^


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 5, 2010)

All I hope for is that my favorite characters are actually good. Viewtiful Joe kind of sucked in TvC and that made me sad. Buuut so far it looks like they've fixed a lot of his shortcomings from what I've seen through gameplay videos. The Voomerang and his Desperado super don't suck balls anymore, and he looks like he's got more comboability and damage output.

Amaterasu, on the other hand looks like a fucking beast. She's gonna be high tier, I'm calling it right now. Her fullscreen hitbox insta-level 1 super looks incredible as a combo finisher and it's easy on the meter.

anyone who'd like to keep updated on MvC3 news should visit: http://iplaywinner.com/news/category/marvel-vs-capcom-3


----------



## Shouden (Oct 7, 2010)

Wiki has a list of all the characters that have appeared in the MvC series including those that will appear in MvC3.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 7, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Wiki has a list of all the characters that have appeared in the MvC series including those that will appear in MvC3.


 Why are you telling us this?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 7, 2010)

you're pretty rude


----------



## Riptor (Oct 8, 2010)

So, hey, big news. We've got four, that's right, four new characters announced right now:

- Magneto: Yawn. Hopefully at least they'll at least pull off some serious rebalancing on him.
- Nathan "Rad" Spencer, the Bionic Commando: Sadly, he's in his crappy 'Angry Hispanic' design from the 2009 reboot instead of his NES/Rearmed costume, but I've been wanting this guy in since MVC3 was first announced, so I don't care. Expect lots of raging, though.
- Arthur: I hope they make it so you have to beat Arcade mode with him twice in a row to get his ending. That'd make me laugh.[/url]
- MODOK (Mental Organism Designed Only For Killing, apparently): I don't know what the fuck. Apparently he's from the Silver Age. That would explain a lot.

Arthur gameplay video!
Spencer gameplay video!



			
				Some extra info from EventHubs said:
			
		

> â€¢ Arthur has all the attacks and specials he had in the original Ghost 'n Goblins games.
> 
> â€¢ Spider-man is the first character they're showing who will have  alternate costumes. Iron Spider, Symbiote Spidey, and the new Spider-Man  costume from the upcoming "Big Time" comics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 9, 2010)

Holy shit, MODOK, Fucking hilarious, I feel like I'll never be able to take him serious.

Ever.


----------



## Riptor (Oct 9, 2010)

So hey, new videos of Magneto and MODOK.

You know what? I changed my mind. MODOK rules. Sure, he still looks retarded, but he looks hilarious to play as, too.

"KILL YOOOOU~"

Plus! Have a gameplay footage of ALL the newest characters!

I've got to say, the character-specific banter adds so much to this game. "Maggie!"

By the way, is it about time for a new, better thread, you guys think? I mean, that leak did turn out to be completely off, but hey, it's not like anybody but me and PI post in this thread, anyway.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 15, 2010)

New reveals up!

She-Hulk looks to be an acrobatic grappler type like El Fuerte from SF4/SSF4. I don't know a whole lot about the character, but she looks interesting to play.

Zero is, well, Zero. If you've played Tatsunoko, he'll most likely play a lot like he did there, although with a good bit of beefing up like Viewtiful Joe got.


----------



## Project_X (Nov 15, 2010)

I watched the Zero trailer. They fixed Rekkoha. I'm happy now. =D

I noticed they didn't show if he had Dark Hold still or not. I'm not sure. I hope they keep it. D:


----------



## Riptor (Nov 16, 2010)

Good news!

Jill Valentine and Shuma-Gorath are in!

Bad news!

They're DLC that'll come with the collector's edition.

If you don't shell out extra for it, it'll most likely end up on the PSN/XBL a month after the game comes out, if I had to guess. The worst part is that this is most likely the kind of DLC where they hide something on the disc and make you pay to unlock it instead of adding in something new.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2010)

Fuck this game.


----------



## Whipwreck (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm excited for this, the release date has been announced for Feb. 15, now, this could be wrong, however everysite I look on says the same thing. (including the official site) also, about the DLC, they could have added it to the final copy, but they didn't so whatever, also to the "f*ck this game" comment, I say "You say that now, but you will probably get it anyway."

Oh yeah, and the DLC comes out 4 weeks after launch


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 19, 2010)

I would like to point out to you all that the game is not even released, yet they already have DLC content!

Do you understand what this means, ladies and gentlemen?

It means you are paying for an incomplete game when you buy it. It means there was content intentionally left out, so that you would be required to pay even more for it even though the code was created before release.

Please ladies and gentlemen, do not support this type of bad business behavior.


----------



## Whipwreck (Nov 19, 2010)

Bad business behavior? Yes. Bad Business move? Nope. Why? It's simple really, people will buy the DLC anyway, even those that whine about it simply because that's how most consumers are. Also, normally I would agree with you, but not all of us will automatically shun this game because of that, the gameplay looks great along with the graphics. (well, in my opinion anyway.) Does this make me a stupid buyer? You could argue yes on that, but I am getting the special edition, because then the characters will only cost $6 or less, unlike buying it for a higher price later.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 19, 2010)

I dare not pretend that there could ever be enough consumers to realize what they are being served is wrong for there to be any real difference. I am very aware that the gamers and fans, like yourself, do not have the willpower to stand for their ideals and make it known to developers that such behavior should not be tolerated. 

A baby bird will hold its head up, close its eyes, and accept anything given to it.

It all boils down to how much dignity and integrity you'll allow others to tread upon.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, no one should play MvC3 because it has downloadable content. In fact, let's never buy any video game again, because all the companies are basically thieves. Actually, that goes for everything. No one should ever buy anything again!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 19, 2010)

Whipwreck said:


> I'm excited for this, the release date has been announced for Feb. 15, now, this could be wrong, however everysite I look on says the same thing. (including the official site) also, about the DLC, they could have added it to the final copy, but they didn't so whatever, also to the "f*ck this game" comment, I say "You say that now, but you will probably get it anyway."


 No, because unlike you, I'm not a tool. 


SirRob said:


> Yes, no one should play MvC3 because it has downloadable content. In fact, let's never buy any video game again, because all the companies are basically thieves. Actually, that goes for everything. No one should ever buy anything again!


 Uh wut, The game is not finished and it already has DLC.

That's what Rilvor saying.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 19, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh wut, The game is not finished and it already has DLC.
> 
> That's what Rilvor saying.


I know what he's saying.


----------



## Whipwreck (Nov 19, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, because unlike you, I'm not a tool.


 


Perverted Impact said:


> Uh wut, The game is not finished and it already has DLC.
> 
> That's what Rilvor saying.



Okay, so here I am a tool, at least I know what sarcasm is.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I know what he's saying.


 Then what are you talking about?


Whipwreck said:


> Okay, so here I am a tool, at least I know what sarcasm is.


 That's pretty bad for sarcasm.

At least I didn't necro this topic like four times.


----------



## Whipwreck (Nov 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> That's pretty bad for sarcasm.
> 
> At least I didn't necro this topic like four times.


 
Not me, what SirRob said, that is an example of sarcasm. Also, I did once, just one time.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Nov 20, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> It couldn't be Captain Marvel.  He's a DC character, not Marvel.
> 
> Something I forgot in my first post, really disappointed with no Strider or Nathan Spencer.  I really thought they'd try to push Bionic Commando with this.


 
Both companies have a Captain Marvel. For some inexplicable reason.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 21, 2010)

X-23 (female Wolverine clone that can produce 2 claws from her hands and 1 from each foot) has joined the roster and the Skrull.  Wow, they are digging deep for Marvel characters lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKI1ttjHjok


----------



## Whipwreck (Nov 21, 2010)

we know they joined, well, most of us know.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKI1ttjHjok


I know Vega is feminine, but this is taking it a little too far, isn't it..?


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I know Vega is feminine, but this is taking it a little too far, isn't it..?



lol


----------

